# su -l

## Slot

после su -l и ввода пароля рута- вываливается такое:

```
bash-2.05b# su -l

declare -x CC="gcc"

declare -x CLASSPATH="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/rt.jar:."

declare -x COLORTERM=""

declare -x CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/share/config"

declare -x CVS_RSH="ssh"

declare -x CXX="g++"

declare -x DISPLAY=":0.0"

declare -x EDITOR="/bin/nano"

declare -x GS_LIB="/home/device/.kde/share/fonts"

declare -x GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/device/.gtkrc:/home/device/.gtkrc-kde"

declare -x G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

declare -x HOME="/root"

declare -x HOSTNAME="alx"

declare -x INFODIR="/usr/share/info:/usr/X11R6/info"

declare -x INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/info"

declare -x INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

declare -x JAVAC="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/javac"

declare -x JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1"

declare -x JDK_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1"

declare -x KDEDIR="/usr/kde/3.1"

declare -x KDEDIRS="/usr"

declare -x KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

declare -x KONSOLE_DCOP="DCOPRef(konsole-16702,konsole)"

declare -x KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION="DCOPRef(konsole-16702,session-1)"

declare -x LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

declare -x LESS="-R"

declare -x LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

declare -x LOGNAME="device"

declare -x LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:"

declare -x MANPATH="/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/man:/usr/X11R6/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/man"

declare -x MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME="/usr/lib/mozilla"

declare -x OLDPWD

declare -x PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

declare -x PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

declare -x PWD="/home/device"

declare -x QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

declare -x QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

declare -x SESSION_MANAGER="local/alx:/tmp/.ICE-unix/1974"

declare -x SHLVL="5"

declare -x TERM="xterm"

declare -x USER="device"

declare -x XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthbmgNBe"

declare -x XDM_MANAGED="/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched"

declare -x XINITRC="/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc"

declare -x XSESSION="kde-3.1.2"

declare -x _="/bin/bash"

```

что это и откуда?

----------

## Slot

вот ещё... в терминале пропал символ x

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Я думаю, что у тебя какой-то алиас на 'l' стоит, вот он суидиться до рута и выполняет команду какую-то.

----------

## Slot

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> Я думаю, что у тебя какой-то алиас на 'l' стоит, вот он суидиться до рута и выполняет команду какую-то.

 

а какой конфиг хотя бы править?  :Confused: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Хм -- хз, муть какая-то.

Делай так!

```
su -
```

вводи пароль рута и наслаждайся жизнью  :Wink: 

----------

## Slot

```
bash-2.05b$ su -

Password:

declare -x DISPLAY=":0"

declare -x GDK_USE_XFT="1"

declare -x HOME="/root"

declare -x LOGNAME="root"

declare -x OLDPWD

declare -x PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

declare -x PWD="/root"

declare -x QT_XFT="1"

declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"

declare -x SHLVL="1"

declare -x TERM="xterm"

declare -x USER="root"
```

такая же муть, только по-меньше

В догонку:

где можно слить пакет с нормальными кириллическими шрифтами (для консоли)?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Хм, ну и муть же у тебя  :Wink: ))

Ну попробуй просто 'su' -- не поможет, пересобери его 'emerge shadow'.

А про фонты не знаю, у меня стандартные. Я все равно все по ssh делаю из XTerm'а  :Wink: 

----------

## Slot

shadow пересобрал- не помогло

а вообще, вот  это:

```
declare -x DISPLAY=":0" 

declare -x GDK_USE_XFT="1" 

declare -x HOME="/root" 

declare -x LOGNAME="root" 

declare -x OLDPWD 

declare -x PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin" 

declare -x PWD="/root" 

declare -x QT_XFT="1" 

declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash" 

declare -x SHLVL="1" 

declare -x TERM="xterm" 

declare -x USER="root"
```

напоминает кусок моего /etc/profile

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Может он у тя кривой ужасно???  :Wink: 

----------

## Slot

точно! в нём-то и было всё дело...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

env-update регенирит новый профайл на основе env.d каталога

----------

## Slot

а всё было из-за вот этого:

```
export

LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_NUMERIC=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_TIME=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_COLLATE=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_MONETARY=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_MESSAGES=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_PAPER=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_NAME=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_ADDRESS=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_TELEPHONE=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_MEASUREMENT=ru_RU.KOI8-R

LC_IDENTIFICATION=ru_RU.KOI8-R

```

вот только не понятно, как это в /etc/profile попало  :Confused: 

----------

## keyF2

 *Slot wrote:*   

> а всё было из-за вот этого:
> 
> ```
> 
> export
> ...

 

попало оно туда тебе после выполнения env-update. а фигня эта выдавалась из-за команды export (без параметров выдает список всех экспортированых переменных).

----------

